# 2012 volt performance



## Brute Force (Aug 28, 2010)

I have a 2012 Volt as well. To date, I have not been able to find any real performance upgrades for it. There have been a few unsubstantiated claims, but nothing that has been independently verified. The problem is that it's a limited production car and most of the owners are interested in hypermile performance not 1/4 mile performance. Simple supply and demand. No demand, so no supply.

Ditch the low rolling resistance tires for something with some grip. Turn off the stability control. Sport mode makes the throttle touchier but doesn't make it accelerate any faster.


----------



## TooQik (May 4, 2013)

I don't own a Volt but I'd suggest looking for some lighter weight wheels to try and save a few pounds in unsprung weight.

Apparently a stock wheel weighs about 17.6 lb.


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

i dont know if this is still relevant..
Volt, 0-60 in 5.5 sec..
https://speakev.com/threads/us-2013-volt-owner-remaps-for-0-60-in-under-6-seconds.663/


----------



## Brute Force (Aug 28, 2010)

> i dont know if this is still relevant..
> Volt, 0-60 in 5.5 sec..
> https://speakev.com/threads/us-2013-...6-seconds.663/


It's total bullshit. He's just spinning his tires on wet pavement.


----------



## dougingraham (Jul 26, 2011)

Well, the 2014 Cadillac ELR version of the Volt does 0-60 in 8.4. Since the Volt weighs less if you could install the firmware from the ELR that would be a nice little upgrade. The 2014 volt does 0-60 in 8.7.

Probably not a practical suggestion.

Remove everything from the car that you can. Lighter wheels and smaller diameter tires will improve acceleration. Go on a diet. Weight is the enemy.

You would need to find a way to increase motor current in order to increase torque.

Seriously, you probably want a different car if performance is not up to your expectations.

Best Wishes!


----------



## Brute Force (Aug 28, 2010)

> Well, the 2014 Cadillac ELR version of the Volt does 0-60 in 8.4. Since the Volt weighs less if you could install the firmware from the ELR that would be a nice little upgrade. The 2014 volt does 0-60 in 8.7.


GM made some control hardware changes between the 2012 and 2013 model years. So the firmware is not interchangeable, kind of like trying to put iPhone6 firmware in your iPhone5.

I like my Volt. It's a fun care to drive, but GM left some performance on the table. The torque output is reduced below 25mph. The throttle slew rate is lazy (think turbo lag). They basically neutered the things that make an EV outstanding.


----------



## jr dragster (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm trying to find a dealer that will put the elr tune in the volt.
I have one hit in the front, then I got one that needed the rear axle and one door.
I have lots or spare parts to play with if I blow something up .
Just have to find someone or some way to put the elr tune in.


----------



## Brute Force (Aug 28, 2010)

> Just have to find someone or some way to put the elr tune in.


Please share your results if you make any headway on this.


----------



## jr dragster (Oct 11, 2010)

Only tunes I have found are wait4meperormance,but only a couple reviews so does it work ??? efilive I think this is the same tune .I'm going to talk to them and see what they say. BNR racing had a tune up awhile ago but its gone now so did it not work ?? will keep looking.


----------



## Brute Force (Aug 28, 2010)

Read the WHOLE thread:

http://gm-volt.com/forum/showthread...upport-in-efilive-to-tune-your-car-yourselves.


----------

